# worms messing up digestive system



## treeclimber233 (Dec 2, 2012)

I posted in the spring about my goat losing a lot of weight.  I had a vet here to check her but apparently he is not a very good goat vet.  He told me to worm my goat with ivermec and it would kill everything.  Well after months of worming to no avail I sent a sample to a lab and wormed her with  Valban (sp).  Now she is still very skinny and not gaining much at all.  I am feeding her all the hay she wants.  Her grain is a mixture of beet pulp, rabbits pellets (for alfalfa) and a comlplete stock feed that covers horses, cows and goats.  She is getting all she wants of the grain mix once a day.  And she is not gaining weight.  This is the goat I have posted about that will not leave my barn unless I tie her out to eat grass.  All the rest of my goats are looking good and not getting near the amount of grain my skinny goat is getting.  Could it be that the worms messed up her digestive system and she will never gain weight back again?


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 2, 2012)

What worms/eggs were found in the fecal specifically?
What did you send to the lab?
Do you have any results from the lab?


----------



## elevan (Dec 2, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> What worms/eggs were found in the fecal specifically?
> What did you send to the lab?
> Do you have any results from the lab?


x2  Providing a little more info would be helpful.

Here are some articles that you may find useful:
http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-parasite-mgmt
http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-coccidia-goat


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 3, 2012)

I could be worms. What I would do is to feed her Alfalfa hay (real hay, not pellets) and actual goat feed. You may be able to change back in time but for now that is what I would do. Also get her some good loose mineral. I would get a fecal done and figure out exactly what she has. She may have just had a real high load and the are not all gone or the dose was wrong. I have no idea but I am wondering if she had Liverflukes because the ONLY wormer that kills them is Ivermec PLUS. It's made to kill Liverflukes. If she has them then the regular Ivermectin will not kill them and that could cause permanent liver damage and kill her. 

So I would get her on goat feed, some mineral, Alfalfa hay, get a new fecal so you know what she has. After you know what she has you can let us know so we can help to choose the right wormer. Different wormers do different things. There is no one that kills everything. Also dosing is important. You NEVER under-dose and with some you may want to go over and some you don't because it's dangerous.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 3, 2012)

Here is just  a general idea of different parasite problems and different wormers that treat them. 

Tapeworms:  valbazen 3 days in a row, or synanthic one day Or safegaurd at 3 x the dosage for 3 to 5 days. 
coccidiosis:  sulfa-diemthoxine, albon, corid for 5 days in a row
liver flukes: Ivermectin plus injectable for cattle.
lung worms:  Goat normally has a chronic cough:  it is something like 10 days in a row of safegaurd followed by a dosage of ivermectin injectable for cattle. 

barberpole worm: often cause anemia,  SAfeguard(3 days in a row), ivermectin, cydectin, synanthic, valbazene(can be given 3 days in a row)

As you can see not just one wormer treats everything. Ivermectin, does not treat tapeworms, nor does it do anythign for a coccidiosis problem. Has to be the ivermectin plus to be affective against tapeworms. 

I would suggest another fecal, and a float for coccidiosis. 

In my opinion, one dose of VAlbazene is may not have been enough. 

and many of these wormers are being used at 2 and 3 times the recommended dosage for cattle and sheep on goats.  A good goat vet can explain the dosages being used in your area. 

two of the strongest wormers on the market are prohibit and synanthic. Cydectin is still working quite well for many farms.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Dec 3, 2012)

I did send a sample to a state lab.  It came back that she had barberpole worms.  The egg count was very high.  When I told a lab tech what the numbers were she said that was equal to eggs with a little stool mixed in.  I don't remember exactly what the number was but high. I might still have the letter from the lab on my e-mail with the exact count. I wormed with Valbzan 3 days in a row and again in 10 days.  She had a copper bolus some months ago ( not sure of the exact date)  I thought that would kill any new worms she injested.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 3, 2012)

treeclimber233 said:
			
		

> I did send a sample to a state lab.  It came back that she had barberpole worms.  The egg count was very high.  When I told a lab tech what the numbers were she said that was equal to eggs with a little stool mixed in.  I don't remember exactly what the number was but high. I might still have the letter from the lab on my e-mail with the exact count. I wormed with Valbzan 3 days in a row and again in 10 days.  She had a copper bolus some months ago ( not sure of the exact date)  I thought that would kill any new worms she injested.


all you can do is have another fecal done around 10 days to two weeks after you worm her to see how much it helped. or worm her on a very regular basis, every 2 to 3 weeks, to see if she will start putting condition back on. 

if the fecal comes back with Barberpole in it still, try a stronger wormer. 
Cydectin or prohibit. For just one goat you can get a tube of quest horse worming paste(same as cydectin active ingredients), or get the quest Plus(has tapeworm medicine in it with the cydectin active ingredients).  Dose at 2 to 3 times the dosage for a horse, one day.  

I have never used prohibit.  it is last resort for us. 

But I can tell you cydectin works better than valbazen for barberpole worms, at least on our farm it dose.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Dec 3, 2012)

I have  a tube of Quest Plus gel.  Should I give it once or for several days in a row?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 3, 2012)

treeclimber233 said:
			
		

> I have  a tube of Quest Plus gel.  Should I give it once or for several days in a row?


one time.  then you can repeat in 3 weeks.


----------



## poorboys (Dec 3, 2012)

I had one going thru this, I took a sample to the vet and it was stronglies and coccid, I was just treating the diarherra, but I also wormed her, after the vet talked to me I came home and gave her a good dose of cydentin and started her on corid straight for 7 days, I usually use di-methox 40% and he had me switch it up to the corid, I also gave vit b and made sure she was drinking and off grain, we also used probios for 4 days. she is getting better, well on the thin side but I think we've pulled her thru. when using the corid I also give thiame to them, cause the corid pulls that out of their system. good luck


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 4, 2012)

Doing a round of coccidiosis treatment at this point isn't a bad idea. Even if she is an older doe, The fact that she is so run down could allow coccidiosis to take advantage of her. It is very opportunistic. Our vet also recommends Corid over sulfa-dimethoxine.   5 days on and 21 days off. 

The dosage I have been using is 1 cc per 10 lbs of the premixed liquid corid. 

Also, in my experience you are looking at 4 to 5 months for her to start gaining and put all that weight back on. so in my opinion while she is still recvering I would worm her on a  regular basis at least for the first 3 months.


----------

